# Grandstands



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Where can i found h.o. grandstands and bleachers? any pics will help maybe i can build something my self. 

thnxz

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

try plasticville kits for a start,and model rr sites,also ebay has afx grandstands come up


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I picked these up off ebay.The larger one is an AFX unit from the 70's i believe.The other two smaller ones are made of laser-cut wood.I found these in the HO train section on ebay.The wood ones are for sale on the train section all the time.Every once in while you'll see an old Atlas covered grandstand unit that is pretty neat.I've bid on three here lately-but have always come up a little short.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here ya go!

http://modelmho.com/trackside.htm


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://modelmho.com/trackside.htm


You beat me to it buddy.


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

If you prefer straight bleachers try here
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/gcl/gcl1243.htm


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

joez870 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://modelmho.com/trackside.htm


yo, hovent seen modelmho yet... thanks for the link, love that stand.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

AZSlot Racer said:


> If you prefer straight bleachers try here
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/gcl/gcl1243.htm


Thats the bleacher set i have in the first pic.They are a little small-look at the dimensions. 4-1/2" X 13/16" X 1-1/8"


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOUR-new-in-the-box-curved-bleacher-kits-unassembled_W0QQitemZ140305118592QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item140305118592&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------

